# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Lộ diện thông tin về card đồ họa R9 390X mới của AMD

## thanghekhoc212

Là những kẻ đối đầu nhau trực tiếp, Nvidia và AMD luôn kèn cựa nhau trong việc tung ra mỗi sản phẩm mới. Bởi vậy mà sau khi Nvidia cho ra mắt GM204 (thiết kế dựa trên GTX 980) trong vài tháng trở lại đây, người dùng và các chuyên gia đang đặt dấu hỏi về động thái của AMD sẽ là gì.
Mặc dù vậy bản thân AMD không hề đưa ra một thông tin hay tuyên bố chính thức gì về việc này, và điều đó lại khiến cho những thông tin về sản phẩm mới của AMD trở nên hấp dẫn hơn, cho dù là đến từ những nguồn tin không chính thức.


Mới đây nhất, một diễn đàn công nghệ tại Trung Quốc có tên ChipHell đã xuất hiện những thông tin đầu tiên về card đồ họa mới của AMD. Với "lịch sử" từng đưa ra các thông số về GPU mới vô cùng chuẩn xác, những thông tin này của ChipHell nhanh chóng thu hút sự chú ý của cộng đồng đam mê công nghệ. Theo đó card đồ hoạ mới với tên gọi được cộng đồng đặt là "Captain Jack” đã lộ ra những thông tin đầu tiên về kết quả Benchmark của nó.
Theo đó kết quả Benchmark của "Captain Jack" tỏ ra vượt trội hơn so với GTX 980 - thứ được dùng làm nền tảng để phát triển GM204 đến từ Nvidia. Vẫn chưa rõ độ đáng tin cậy từ nguồn tin này, nhưng người dùng đang rất háo hức chờ đợi ngày ra mắt chính thức của GPU mới này.
Hãy cùng xem qua 2 bảng so sánh đến từ ChipHell:

Bảng so sánh chỉ số tiêu thụ năng lượng




*>> Top card đồ họa nVidia cho game thủ ít tiền*

----------

